# Favorite Travel Place In Australia



## travelon (May 27, 2009)

Which is your favorite travel place in Australia?

Mine is Magnificent Melbourne!!


----------



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm somewhere in Sydney and its a great place for tourists and locals but out of Sydney there are just endless of places with with beauty. Like the Ayers rock(Uluru). The coasts in Queensland are just amazing like the Great Barrier Reef, Fraser Island, The Sunshine Coast and the Gold Coast. Sounds like a lifetime of surfing huh. Melbourne is undeniably a good place too.


----------



## reko (Jul 12, 2009)

If you are from NSW and don't want to travel too far and you are after nice beaches then I would highly recommend Forsters and Seal Rocks. Beautiful place (especially for surfing) and still quite unknown to the common tourist.

Nelson Bay is a great spot too, more touristy thou.


----------



## AUCKLAND-eco-farm (Jul 15, 2009)

Kia ora from New Zealand!
We've just returned from a short break in Melbourne...and it was fantastic. I really loved the markets (with fresh fruit & veges!). The people are really great too. I'd definitely return. But, we've been to Sydney, Brisbane, Alice Springs (via campervan along Stuart Highway up to Darwin...and going into explore Kakadu National Park), and all of those places were enjoyable.


----------



## martchias (Jul 21, 2009)

I love Sydney the most, it is a good place no matter where are you come from


----------

